# How do I stop a manual recording?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It was supposed to be temporary until my listing problem got resolved. But there's no option to cancel the recording.

To be more specific, "Supergirl" was added on Sunday nights on The CW when The CW had never had Sunday programming. So the listings said "Big Bang Theory" and I STILL haven't seen the start of that one episode of "Supergirl".

Though if that episode were repeated and it got recorded manually that would be fine. It's just that four shows might be on at once or I might be close to 100 percent.

And I am watching "Burden of Truth".


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There are many ways to stop a recording. 
While watching the show on live tv, press record. In shows list, highlight the show currently recording, press clear or select into the show info and select Stop recording. Press Guide, highlight the show recording and press Record.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Do you mean how to permanently cancel an ongoing manual recording? Go to your passes (TiVo 1), that's where manual recordings are stored.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Do you mean how to permanently cancel an ongoing manual recording? Go to your passes (TiVo 1), that's where manual recordings are stored.


Canceling a single recording is easy, but this is what I want to do and there seems to be no option when I am playing a manual recording.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> Canceling a single recording is easy, but this is what I want to do and there seems to be no option when I am playing a manual recording.


To stop playback, press Live TV if you want to go to LiveTV and it will stop playing that show. To go back to the shows list, Press Back, or left arrow, although it will still be playing in the corner but you can press pause to stop it. Play another show and the other will stop.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Canceling a single recording is easy, but *this is what I want to do* and there seems to be no option when I am playing a manual recording.


I'm confused. *WHAT *is it you want to do?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I'm confused. *WHAT *is it you want to do?





astrohip said:


> Do you mean how to permanently cancel an ongoing manual recording? Go to your passes (TiVo 1), that's where manual recordings are stored.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So we're good!:up:


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Almost. What does "Passes (Tivo 1)" mean on a Roamio?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

One Pass Manager (shortcut buttons, Press Tivo, then 1)


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I have found that sometimes manual recordings are not displayed in the one pass manager and I had difficulty deleting a repeating manual recording also.

Here is what I discovered:
Go to the to-do list and find the next manual recording for the show.
Press delete and a query should ask if you want to delete the entire set of manual recordings.


----------

